# Holga or Lomo, and best place to buy.



## cturko (Sep 26, 2007)

Update: Please note that I am aware of the quality of these cameras (light leaks, soft focus, etc.) And understand that I consider this a "novelty purchase". Just looking for more information.

Hey,

I'm looking to purchase either a Lomo or Holga medium format film camera, and was wondering what are the pros and cons of both manufacturers.

I also live in Alberta, Canada, and was also wondering where would be the best place to purchase one? I am a little leary about buying online, but I am realizing now that it is probably going to be my only viable option.

Just so you are all aware, I fully understand these are considered "toy" cameras. I currently have a Canon EOS 30D as well as an old Canon AE-1, and I am looking for a medium format camera that is super cheap. I am quite fond of the inexpensive scratchy vignetted look of the photos I have seen taken. I currently work in a camera store and have been told by our purchaser we cannot order them and there are none in store used. 

Thanks in advance, if I think of any more questions, they'll be posted.

Cheers.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You can find them on eBay. There are also sites specialising in cheap Russian cameras, but the problem with these is that usually they are actually expensive cheap cameras. Sometimes almost criminally overpriced.

You could get a Holga for a decent price. But to be honest, you could get plenty of other, better medium format cameras super-cheap as well. For example older TLRs or folders. Unless you are specifically looking for the novelty factor of the Holga, these might be a better choice.


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there - the only Lomo I have experience with is a 35mm fisheye - it's fun, easy to use - but obviously limited. Lomos in general have a reputation for being rather overpriced for what they are.  They have a dedicated following, so you must make your own assessment of their value to your photography needs.

What you end up buying will depend upon what you assess your needs to be, of course. 

Holgas are also limited, of course, but easy to pack along in anticipation of that perfect quicky shot. You can get them with a few extra bells & whistles added, or stripped down for about 20USD. Use black tape to hold the back on and keep out major light leaks (I don't mind a small stray light leak or even lens flare, as it can add a bit of whimsy or surrealism to an image - but too much of it just shows the camera for what it is - just my opinion). 

As far as using a Holga as a cheap entry into MF, there are better cameras out there for that, especially given the low prices of excellent analog equipment these days. But that's another thread. Have fun!


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2007)

Zaph, we're a couple of broken records, aren't we?


----------



## cturko (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions, I want this camera solely on the basis for its novelty factor. Just to play around with.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 27, 2007)

terri said:


> Zaph, we're a couple of broken records, aren't we?


 
:lmao:



cturko said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I want this camera solely on the basis for its novelty factor. Just to play around with.


 
You could play around with a Yashicamat or a Minolta Autocord too... and walking around with a TLR these days is a bit of a novelty


----------



## deanimator (Sep 27, 2007)

No shortage of them on eBay
http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=holga&category0=

including lots of "buy now" for $30 or so
That´s where I´d look...just pick a safe looking shop and get one...have fun

Lomos are cool too...a bit pricey as someone said, and prone to breaking down, but hey, if it was sharp and reliable it would be an Olympus XA or a Leica M6 (just add the zeroes of your choice)


----------



## cturko (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, I ended up ordering a Holga 120N from a camera store in Calgary. They were backordered, so I won't be getting it for another week. But they are a reputable store, and relatively close, so if I run into problems, I don't have to raise hell to get it fixed.

Cheers.


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 30, 2007)

You could have also gone through Freestyle, they have a really good selection of Holgas.


----------



## moliver (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're in Calgary 'The Camera Store' and 'Robinsons Cameras' both have an interesting selection of used stuff.

Edit:  I guess I should actually read the thread FIRST


----------



## cheezit (Oct 29, 2007)

The seagull TLR's are pretty dang cheap brand new. They aren't cheap compared to a holga, but you can get a new one for 120USD and mine's been working flawlessly for almost 2 years now.


----------

